# paxil = some kind of miracle drug?



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

*.*

.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

That's awesome.

It's nice to see the ssri's getting some love. They really can be a miracle drug for some.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Lucky you, i hated being on paxil.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

That's great to hear that Paxil is working for you. You are still really young, so don't worry about what you may have missed out on due to your SA.


----------



## cellador (May 18, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Paxil is working for you 
That drug didn't like me and I didn't like it!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Despite some of the side-effects I've experienced, paxil has helped me as well. Glad it's working for you.


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

That's great news! Paxil did an amazing job for my depression and reduced the anxiety quite a bit too. Unfortunately it also drove me nuts with the side effects so I doubt I'd take it again. But I'm so glad that it's working for you!


----------



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

Question to those who had luck with paxil:

If I take it for 6 months or something, will it "cure" me or will I turn back into an anxious wreck again as soon as I stop taking it?

I don't know anything about this stuff


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

I doubt it'd cure you. Anti-depressants make you feel better because they balance out the chemicals in your brain. When you go off them, the chemicals slowly get out of whack again and you relapse. At least, that's what happened to me both times I went off Paxil. And I have a friend who's been on Paxil for years for agoraphobia. She went off it a couple of times and her panic attacks came back. So I'd say that SSRIs only help you if you're currently taking them.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's great!


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

it depends. if your problems are psychological then the exposure that you get from being on a SSRI will help you even after you get off the drug. I know 6 months of effexor helped me. When I was on it I was in college at the time and I used to go up to 100 different people and start conversations. Obviously after I got off of it (side effects suck) I didn't do this but the fear wasn't as great because I knew that the odds of getting rejected are a lot slimmer than perceived.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Unfortunately there aren't any meds that can "cure" you. They can help a lot while you are on them, but as soon as you stop taking them all your old symptoms will return. The only way to be cured is through therapy (CBT in my opinion).

Glad it is working great for you though.


----------

